# Personal Finance



## RKM (Jun 23, 2005)

I know it's probably been beat to death but I would love to hear opinions on what people think is the best *personal finance software* for the Mac.


I am thinking Moneywell, iBank or Liquid Ledger. Now with that said I would love to support a home town grown software effort but how come LL is so darned expensive compared to the others?


----------



## RKM (Jun 23, 2005)

Just an update for all thinking of some sort of budget software for your Mac. 

Right now Mac Promo is offing Moneywell for the incredible price of $19.99. That is a savings of 50% off the regular price and yes I purchased it myself just now. I doubt whether or not you will see this pricing again so if you are thinking about it I wouldn't wait too long.

I have nothing to do with No Thirst software but I know a quality product when I see it and his support is second to none!


----------



## dona83 (Jun 26, 2005)

The URL is No Thirst Software - MoneyWell

Does it support importing transactions from banks with the QFX, Excel, or tab delimited files?


----------



## RKM (Jun 23, 2005)

I took this right off the support website hope it answers your questions.


"MoneyWell can import OFX/QFX/QIF file formats. You can download your 
transactions to those formats and use the import button to bring them 
into MoneyWell. Direct communication with banks is coming."


----------



## Gamalen (Sep 7, 2007)

Too late for me, I just found this thread and it appears the price went back up to 39.99.. oh well..


----------



## hayesk (Mar 5, 2000)

I've been using iBank. Nice interface, extensive reporting, and imports quicken files downloaded from online banking with ease.


----------



## RISCHead (Jul 20, 2004)

Quicken?


----------



## hayesk (Mar 5, 2000)

RISCHead said:


> Quicken?


Quicken has several bugs and they are scrapping it and rewriting a new Mac finance application from scratch - it'll probably be several years before it is worth looking at.


----------



## Gamalen (Sep 7, 2007)

I used Quicken for business before and i have to admit that it wasn't very user friendly and they had terrible software support. 
I will take a look at ibank, but after viewing a demo of Moneywell, i may consider just purchasing it all together.
I gave up using excel spreadsheets...I use excel enough at work that i don't want to spend time setting it up at home.


----------



## ebarstad (Sep 4, 2007)

For what it's worth, I run Quicken 2006 for Windows via VMWare Fusion -- I couldn't find a Mac app I was comfortable with since switching to Mac full-time in October.


----------



## Sam Arseneau (Mar 23, 2004)

I've been using iBank for a few years... As hayesk said, it offers a nice interface and some good reporting features.

I'm wondering if there's anything else out there worth giving a shot? Then again, it would be difficult to export the iBank data as I think it uses a proprietary format.

Anybody using MoneyWorks?


----------



## slandimac (Jan 9, 2008)

*Buddy - freeware personal finance application*

Hi there, I've been using Buddy (Freeware) for about 2 months now and I like it very much. OK it is still under development and has some issues with importing transactions from bank exports, but I`m sure the development team is working on it. Give it a try, for the price you have absolutely nothing to loose. It has a nice simple interface and does most of what I need it to do. Just my $0.02 worth.

thanks,

slandimac
Mac Mini PPC
iBook 12" 500 Mhz in pieces awaiting rebuild.


----------



## ssent1 (Sep 3, 2005)

*Personal Finance Software for Canadians*

I'm having a really tough time identifying native Mac personal finance software for Canadians. I'd even try something like Mint.com, but for Canadians. What would you recommend, if anything at this point?


----------



## Chealion (Jan 16, 2001)

See this thread: http://www.ehmac.ca/mac-ipod-help-troubleshooting/75534-personal-finance-software.html


----------



## ssent1 (Sep 3, 2005)

Thanks Chealion.

Still not looking great for Canadians, but I'll keep plugging away at it and post if I find something interesting.

Syd


----------



## RC51Pilot (Mar 26, 2004)

ssent1 said:


> Thanks Chealion.
> 
> Still not looking great for Canadians, but I'll keep plugging away at it and post if I find something interesting.
> 
> Syd


Moneydance supports Canadian financial institutions - I've been using it for nearly a year now and it works great for me.


----------



## keebler27 (Jan 5, 2007)

*rising from the dead! *

Hi folks,

Our PC is dying which is good and bad. Good b/c we'll be all mac and bad b/c we need to get some critical data off. (everything is backed up on an external HD).

So IBank.....any PC Financial banking users out there? We're currently using MS Money - it should import just fine and then if we can import from PC Financial, we're good to go.

Cheers,
Keebler


----------



## kps (May 4, 2003)

RC51Pilot said:


> Moneydance supports Canadian financial institutions - I've been using it for nearly a year now and it works great for me.


I just looked at Moneydance and downloaded the demo. I like the idea of the iPhone app that's currently in beta testing.

For now, I use Quicken for Windows running on a Dell laptop as I'm still running PPC Macs and Intuit was brutal at Mac support.


----------



## mikef (Jun 24, 2003)

I'm still using MS Money 1998 in a Windows XP VM. Nothing I've tried comes close to the usability and capability of it, including the ugly Quicken 2004 I tried when I got my first iBook. I keep promising myself I will learn Cocoa and write an MS Money clone. I really should get started on that...


----------



## hayesk (Mar 5, 2000)

An update to iBank - while I stand by my previous comments, I have found a couple limitations in the reporting. Budgets don't actually warn you if you go over your account balances, and the reports can't be configured to give you monthly averages or even arbitrary date ranges. Hopefully they'll fix that in a future version.


----------



## DrXenon (Dec 2, 2009)

I've been using Quicken 2007 for Mac and I'm actually pretty happy with it (probably stockholm syndrome). Is there any news about whether Q2010 will be supported in Canada on Mac?


----------



## Izzy (Apr 14, 2008)

This is the current state of Intuit's development efforts. 
Quicken For Mac

They had promised to launch a product called Quicken Financial Life last year but they appear to have abandoned that project and started over. I wouldn't trust the February launch date. In my opinion, this product is vapourware.


----------



## keebler27 (Jan 5, 2007)

Hi folks,

Well our pc is finally on its last legs so it's finally time to move the imac out to be the family computer.

anyone using ibank who banks at PC Financial?


----------



## Izzy (Apr 14, 2008)

I use iBank with CIBC which should be similar as CIBC created PC Financial. You'll have to download the files in Quicken format and then import them into iBank. 

I've been trying out Wesabe and I have to say I like it a lot so far. I don't like having my data in the cloud but it seems to be easier to use than iBank. It is also easier to get reports that are useful.


----------



## ertman (Jan 15, 2008)

I have not been that impressed with mostt of the oferings on the mac. Mainy because of either import issues or ease of entering issues. I also still find it dissapointing that the investment tools for many of the programs rely on yahoo.com who doesnt like canadian investments. My investments are not complex at all either.

I am also waiting to see about the new quicken for mac, the one that has been indevelopment for the last 3 years. Says released February.... halfway through... still nothing.


----------



## mikef (Jun 24, 2003)

It would seem like a site like Wesabe would be the ultimate, platform-independent solution but as with Izzy, I really don't like my data in the cloud.

I still have great aspirations of writing a Canadian investment portfolio tracker app for OS X.


----------



## shampoo (Dec 12, 2008)

Izzy said:


> I use iBank with CIBC which should be similar as CIBC created PC Financial. You'll have to download the files in Quicken format and then import them into iBank.
> 
> I've been trying out Wesabe and I have to say I like it a lot so far. I don't like having my data in the cloud but it seems to be easier to use than iBank. It is also easier to get reports that are useful.


 I tried it too. It seemed not half bad.. except for:

Did you try the beta feature to create new future events/transactions ? That's the one major thing that iBank has over Wesabe. It was flaky as all get out for me. It ended up totally trashing my ledger. I reported a bug but never got a response..

J


----------



## Izzy (Apr 14, 2008)

No, I don't use that feature in either. It's good to know that it's buggy through so I won't be tempted to use it.


----------



## purpledagger (Oct 30, 2006)

What constitutes the "best" financial software depends a great deal on what you use it for. Perhaps my needs are more complex than others, but for me Quicken (PC version) is the gold standard for personal financial software. It has many more features for handling investments, and much more flexible report generation capabilities than any of the other products mentioned above. If you are already running Quicken on your old PC (and are thus familiar with the horrors of Windows), just buy a copy of Parallels or VMWare and run Quicken (and Quicktax if you like) on your Mac. No laborious file conversions required!


----------



## mrlarter (Nov 25, 2007)

any link to ibank?


----------



## Izzy (Apr 14, 2008)

mrlarter said:


> any link to ibank?


iBank


----------

